# Poor mans grinder choices ??



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Lets start by suggesting I want to further investigate the secondhand options out there.

Once I get everything under one roof and get hands on with everything coffee I just know I shall be looking for opportunities to upgrade..... it is in my blood.

I am but a poor man, my hobbies keep me that way, so when I look at grinders I don't necessarily look for the big names rather the specifications of machines. Is this a mistake?

The consensus seems to be that bigger is better on the burr front and that good micro adjustment of the grind is key but I am left wondering......

Given that for the first few months I shall have a 60mm grinder and the Fracino Classic can I really expect to taste the difference if I were to buy a 75mm such as this?:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COMMERCIAL-COFFEE-GRINDER-/191395718642?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

Would you suggest I try a conical next in order that I have a clearer picture of the taste differences between the two technologies?

At this time I could just start saving the £5K or so that I will need to get the good stuff and just do the comparisons then

I need you guys to help me formulate a plan


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd really recommend buying the grinder first then the machine.

Buy a second hand decent grinder, a second hand Gaggia Classic and you can make some tasty coffee. You can then sell the classic on again without loosing much when its time to upgrade the machine.

If you buy a nice machine and cheap grinder though you will struggle to make tasty coffee, and probably just get frustrated.

A lot of us have been there before which is why we recommend spending properly on the grinder!

Don't forget to budget for freshly roasted coffee (see brans subforum for good suppliers) and a tamper too.


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

I think you're best off getting a good grinder that can not only perform well with entry level gear, but do well with prosumer gear to. Then after you get around to upgrading your machine and can really appreciate the subtle flavors and differences, get a conical grinder as well. There is definitely a difference in the cup between the two types of burr sets, but I don't think most people can tell all that much unless someone points it out to them in a side by side comparison. Once you develop your palate and skills, you'll be able to play around with both types of grinders and decide for yourself which you like better. for me, and most of the people I've grown to respect, the biggest differences are that the conical grinders tend to yield a smoother mouthfeel and separate out the subtle flavors making up the bean/blend profile...while the flat burrs tend to mask the higher notes of the spectrum and thereby bring out the lower tones, such as chocolate, caramel and nutty. The flat burrs also tend to produce a more aggressive mouthfeel, which you may or may not prefer.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Living right down here in the south west means that I pick up my 60mm iberital grinder during the holidays. I get to try it with my Fracino Classic after Christmas... after some cleaning.

I recently missed out on a 83mm flat on demand grinder as I don't really have the cash ready just now









At this time I feel that the next grinder, if it were to be a flat burr, is likely to be a 2nd hand Mythos. but I would like to consider a conical in order to determine if my taste buds prefer it.

Looking for thoughts on what conical to consider and start saving for.....


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

Which conical is a difficult choice and...a road I've not yet crossed. I decided to get an OE Pharos to do my tasting and decide for myself.. Price wise, it was a no-brainier for me, but it has a 68mm conical set, and when I decide it's time for an electric one, I'm going bigger. That said, I prefer it to my M. Major (so far). The M. Robur is still the gold standard of the class, but there are clear competitors, such as MACAP M7, Ceado E92, and Compak K10 to name a couple. For considerably less money, you can get a HG one, which from what I read rivals the Robur (as it should, given it has an identical burr set). Owning a couple MACAP M4s has given me reason to look hard at their highest end grinders, and given my experience so far with the Major, I'm definitely going to look very hard at the M7...unless I do end up going with a HG one.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you want to single dose ?

Do you want an on demand or dosered grinder ?

How much retention are you comfortable with in a home grinder.

Answer these and then you'll narrow down your choices of conicals and flat burrs add to that the cash you want to spend and you will be left with a some reasonable options .

Alot of cafes tend to have a high end conicals ,for historic reasons ,go try a few and see if you like the result. Personally I'm unsure what aggressive mouthfeel relates to , its not something I equate to a conical or any other grinder , so as I said best to sample yourself.

Plus best in mind second hand large flat burrs are more widely available second hand, your hg1 and compaks don't come up as often and hold their value significantly better.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

In view of the cost of a secondhand Mythos I set my saving target at £700 give or take.... There is a certain amount of flex in that if you guys see the need

On demand? yes I think so

I am a tinkerer so I am happy to consider retention..... and maybe look for ways to reduce it.


----------

